# Log out options



## csxjohn (Jan 23, 2015)

When I hit the "log out" button a box pops up and if I've changed my mind or hit it my accident I used to hit "cancel" and I'd still be logged in.

The last couple time I hit the cancel button and it still logs me off.

System or my computer?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 23, 2015)

I hit "cancel" and stayed logged on.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2015)

Still working OK for me, too.


----------



## deemarket (Jan 23, 2015)

Working ok for me when I hit cancel.


----------

